# Fraps



## Shamiden (29. September 2011)

Wunderschönen guten Abend wünsch ich euch
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Fraps UND zwar habe ich bisher gut 30 mins aufgenommen und die Teilen sind alle gesplittet habs chon gelesen das ist kein Problem einfach zsm sschneiden Ende Gelände .. allerdings wollt ich dann weiter machen und plötzlich sinkt meine FPS auf 1-3 O.o  davor bei 30 FPS .. 
jetzt meine Frage warum ????
hatte vorher 30 FPS Fullscreen und jetzte laggt es bei genau den gleichen Einstellungen

Vielen Dank für die Antowerten =)


----------



## -Groka- (29. September 2011)

Ist deine Festplatte vllt voll?^^

30 Min. unkomprimiertes Video ist schon nen Batzen an Daten und wenn die Platte dann fast randvoll ist fängts an zu ruckeln.


----------



## Shamiden (29. September 2011)

nope die 30 mins sind in zig teile gesplittet ... und platz is auch noch  reichlich da


----------



## Annovella (29. September 2011)

Fraps ist irgendwie total dämlich.
Ich benutz es seitdem ich WoW spiele für Videos, hab an meinem Dualcorelaptop unter 5 FPS gehabt, an meinem Athlon Singlecore PC hatte ich soviel FPS, das ich einigermaßen ok spielen konnte und an meinem 6Kern hab ich auch übelst die Low FPS, btw mit ner originalen Version.
Ka was da los ist, ist normal bei Fraps, bei den meisten Personen geht es schlichtweg nicht, neuinstallieren bringt auch nichts. Scheint irgendein Programmierfehler oder der gleichen zu sein.

Edit: 30 min Filmmaterial ist nichts. Ich hab für meine Videos deutlich über 5 Stunden Material


----------



## Sotham (30. September 2011)

Anzahl der Cores ist relativ unerheblich, die Frage ist welches Betriebssystem läuft und wie das Multi CPU Management dort implementiert ist. 

Man kann bspw. bei Windows 7 (was ich jetzt bei allem > Dualcore vorraussetze) ach manuell zuweisen, welche Kerne für welche Applikation benutzt werden sollen.


----------



## Firun (30. September 2011)

Welche Version von Fraps benutzt du ?


----------



## Soulii (30. September 2011)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Abend wünsch ich euch
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Fraps UND zwar habe ich bisher gut 30 mins aufgenommen und die Teilen sind alle gesplittet habs chon gelesen das ist kein Problem einfach zsm sschneiden Ende Gelände .. allerdings wollt ich dann weiter machen und plötzlich sinkt meine FPS auf 1-3 O.o davor bei 30 FPS ..
> jetzt meine Frage warum ????
> hatte vorher 30 FPS Fullscreen und jetzte laggt es bei genau den gleichen Einstellungen
> ...



welche fraps version
welche einstellungen

was für hardware verwendest du
welche auflösung verwendest du
auf welcher platte liegt dein os
auf welcher platte liegt dein wow
auf welche platte schreibt dein fraps
die viel platz ist auf der platte wo fraps schreibt noch
platte , nicht partition !


----------



## Zuckerbub (30. September 2011)

huhu, die meisten fragen stehn ja noch aus. ich möchte nur kurz was in den raum werfen. Ich habe extrem gute erfahrungen damit gemacht, fraps die Daten auf einer externen HD speichern zu lassen. Entlastet meiner meinung nach die ganze geschichte stark.

lg


----------



## Schdaiff (30. September 2011)

Benutz lieber den SMPlayer ... da hab ich die hohen Pings, die ich mit Fraps hatte nicht mehr...


----------



## Âluzifer (30. September 2011)

Oder was ich benutze ist  WeGame unter fogendem link

http://www.chip.de/d...e_33988041.html

zum aufnehmen von videos da hab ich ingame auch keine fps einbrüche und für ein kostenloses programm macht es super aufnahmen.


----------



## Annovella (30. September 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Anzahl der Cores ist relativ unerheblich, die Frage ist welches Betriebssystem läuft und wie das Multi CPU Management dort implementiert ist.
> 
> Man kann bspw. bei Windows 7 (was ich jetzt bei allem > Dualcore vorraussetze) ach manuell zuweisen, welche Kerne für welche Applikation benutzt werden sollen.



Hab auch nur die Kerne als PC-Beschreibung genommen, da man dadurch automatisch auch verknüpfen kann wie gut die restliche Hardware des PC´s ist. Oder schonmal n Phenom X6 mit ner Radeon x1950 Pro gesehen?^^


Zu den Fragen:

was für hardware verwendest du:
Prozessor: AMD Phenom&#8482; II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Speicher: 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 500GB SATA 3 6GB/s
Grafikkarte: Dual XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M 1GB DDR5
Mainboard: ASUS XEXTREME Design M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3+Seral ATA3

welche auflösung verwendest du
Desktop: 1920x1080
Ingame: 1920x1080

auf welcher platte liegt dein os/wow
Habe nur eine Festplatte drin - siehe oben in der Beschreibung, dort ist natürlich OS+WoW drauf
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium

auf welche platte schreibt dein fraps
Fraps schreibt die Videos direkt auf den Desktop(in den Frapsordner ändern bringt nichts)

welche fraps version
Frapsversion: Version 2.8.1 Build 6403 - Sicher schon ziemlich alt, ist schon etwas her als ichs mir besorgt hab.

welche einstellungen
Full-size bei 30 FPS(änderungen bringen nichts)

die viel platz ist auf der platte wo fraps schreibt noch
Hab über die hälfte noch Platz


----------



## Jona (30. September 2011)

Dann schreiben neben Windows gleich 2 andre programme und die die nicht mit aufgezählt sind wie z.b virenschutz und ähnliche software auf die Platte kein wunder das du einbrüche hast.

Ich hab 3 Hardwareplatten drinnen.
1 platte mit windows 150 Gb
2 Platte Games 250 Gb
3 Platte Daten 2 Tb

Das entlastet meine Platte enorm da jeweils 3 verschieden schnittstellen für 3 verschieden sachen genommen werden.

Bin jetzt nu kein crack aber ich denke aus 3 rohren fließt auch mehr wasser als durch eins.

Mfg


----------



## Annovella (30. September 2011)

Ansich richtig, allerdings spielt bei der Rechenleistung und der enormen Zugriffsleistung von meiner Festplatte das kaum eine Rolle. Eine Datenplatte habe ich gar nicht, da ich dafür eine externe Platte nutze.
Sinnvoll ist es aber ansich schon immer OS auf einer Parti. zu legen und alles andere auf eine andere. Aber mehr als 2 Partitionen sind sowieso immer schwachsinn.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (30. September 2011)

Wenn du mehr als einen Kern hast, gib Fraps einen eigenen (Task-Mananger->Rechtskick auf Fraps->Zugehörigkeit festlegen). Ansonsten sucht Windows sich einen Kern für die Aufnahme aus, und das ist im ungünstigsten Fall der selbe der vom Spiel benutzt wird, womit sich dann Fraps und das Spiel die Leistung dieses Kerns teilen müssen.


----------



## Annovella (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss, der Thread ist schon ein wenig älter, aber ich muss das Thema nocheinmal aufgreifen.


Also ich hab jetzt erstmal eine neue Version von Fraps die schoneinmal mit meinem System läuft, es nimmt auf. Qualität ist in Ordnung.
Allerdings habe ich n Highend PC und habe aber lags beim Aufnehmen. Es sind so krasse lags bzw. FPS drops, das es nicht moeglich ist dabei zu spielen.

Ich verstehs einfach nicht, da gibt man über 800 Euro fürn Highend PC aus und WoW läuft immer noch wie scheiße. Hatte zwar einiger Maßen gute FPS bei relativ hoher Qualität ohne zu recorden, aber beim recorden sind die FPS so am schwanken zwischen 25 und 60.
http://warcraftmovie...w.php?id=194165
Bei dem Video z.B. hat Khuna 120 FPS, es läuft so krass flüssig! Ich glaube nichtmal, dass er jetzt n viel besseren Rechner hat!



Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr als einen Kern hast, gib Fraps einen eigenen (Task-Mananger->Rechtskick auf Fraps->Zugehörigkeit festlegen). Ansonsten sucht Windows sich einen Kern für die Aufnahme aus, und das ist im ungünstigsten Fall der selbe der vom Spiel benutzt wird, womit sich dann Fraps und das Spiel die Leistung dieses Kerns teilen müssen.



Muss ich dann WoW auch einen oder mehrere Kerne zuweisen? Hab 6 Kerne. 
Ich erwarte von meinem PC eigendlich mehr als 30 FPS beim Frapsen. Mindestens 60 ohne Drops muss der locker schaffen, mehr als locker! -.- Aber WoW ist ja auch schlecht programmiert, das sagt jeder. Da kann man noch son guten PC haben das Spiel selbst ist dazu verdammt in LowFPS gespielt zu werden.

Hoffentlich kann mir n PC und Videobearbeitungscrack helfen, denn ich bin mit meinem Wissen am Ende. Die Kernzuweisung bringt glaube ich selbst nicht wirklich viel. Echt kein Plan mehr wie man bitteschön mehr FPS beim Frapsen rausholen kann -.-


----------



## Tikume (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe die Probleme nicht. Fraps muss ja auch recht große Daten in kurzer Zeit auf der Festplatte ablegen, ev. liegt da das Problem bei Dir?
Ich hatte z.B. mal eine Platte unter Linux formatiert, funktionierte bestens aber war sau lahm. Nach erneuter Formatierung unter Windows ging. - Nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## Annovella (19. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Probleme nicht. Fraps muss ja auch recht große Daten in kurzer Zeit auf der Festplatte ablegen, ev. liegt da das Problem bei Dir?
> Ich hatte z.B. mal eine Platte unter Linux formatiert, funktionierte bestens aber war sau lahm. Nach erneuter Formatierung unter Windows ging. - Nur mal als Beispiel.



Naja es liegt ja dann nicht unbedingt an mir ^^ 
Du meinst sicher eher das Problem liegt an evtl falscher Installation, Formatierung oder sonstiges.

Um erstmal ganz grundlegende Sachen zu sagen:
Hardware
CPU *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box*
RAM *4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
*Grafikkarte *XFX RADEON HD 6870 900M 1GB DDR5
*Festplatte(n) *Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 500GB SATA 3 6GB/s*
Motherboard *ASUS XEXTREME Design M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3+Seral ATA3*
Monitor *Acer S232HL Abid
*Betriebssystem *Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
*
Ich habe auf dem Desktop eine Auflösung von 1920x1080, ingame auch.
Meine Grafikeinstellungen sind wie folgt:
[attachment=12364:WoWScrnShot_121811_211506.jpg]
[attachment=12365:WoWScrnShot_121811_211509.jpg]
Niedriger stellen bringt nicht wirklich was. Höher stellen macht WoW nicht schöner.

Habe Fraps Version 3.4.7 Build 13808, Full-size und 60 FPS einstellung.

Den PC hab ich knapp ´n halbes Jahr, habe den PC noch nie neu formatiert - da es ohnehin nur ein reiner Gaming-PC ist, sprich Daten/Bilder/Videos etc. sind auf externen Festplatten. Andere Spiele sind nicht wirklich drauf.

Aber btw. erstmal danke für die Antwort Tikume.


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte immer eine 2te Festplatte haben zum Aufnehmen haben. Ist sehr problematisch wenn man auf diesselbe Platte aufnimmt auf der das Spiel rennt.

Framerate auf 35 FPS gelocked, aber ist auch bei 60 FPS standhaft. Wie gesagt, nur wenn ich auf meine zweite Platte aufnehme. Falls ich auf die Platte aufnehme wo WoW drauf installiert ist, gibt es regelmäßig Frameschwankungen.

i7-2600k
HD6970
8GB RAM
2x 500 GB WD Black Caviar + 50 GB SSD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

